# Felt Careers - We're hiring!



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Gang,

We need to fill several positions in our SoCal offices! Join the Felt Family

Felt Careers


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Darn, no engineering needs


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, not at the moment! Keep your eyes on that careers page, though... We're growing, so you never know!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

'm not a marketing person.... but, maybe look into helping to sponsor a Ride 2 Recovery HOnor Ride

https://ride2recovery.com/honorRide.php

The OC one starts in Irvine, at A Road Bike 4U

I participated in their first one 2 years ago, while on vacation in OC.


----------

